# Le SSH pour les nuls (help)



## Ponchan (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé plein de trucs intéressant sur les tunnels SSH mais j'y comprend rien.
Voilà, j'ai un serveur de fichiers au bureau sur un vieux Power PC sous Mac OS 9. C'est lui qui gère ma base Ciel utilisée en interne au siège.
Dans un autre batiment, je vais avoir deux à trois machines sous OS 9 et OS X.
Je voudrais pouvoir continuer à travailler à distance de la même manière que si j'étais au siège.

Je ne cherche pas forcément à prendre le contrôle de mon serveur à distance, je veux juste utiliser mon fichier partagé
Donc, je me suis dit 't'as qu'a faire une liaison par internet via un tunnel SSH'. Si j'ai bien compris, un tunnel est une sorte de tunnel VPN pour Mac (eh oui, je viens d'un autre monde).
Entre les deux batiments, il y a une freebox et un routeur Linksys de chaque côté.

Seulement, j'y connais rien. Les infos que j'ai récupéré sont passionnantes mais elles donnent plutôt des trucs pour améliorer des réseaux déjà en place.
Bref, comment on fait ? 
Que dois-je faire sur mon serveur OS 9 ? 
Que dois-je faire sur mon routeur (ouvrir le port 8080 si j'ai bien compris et auoriser les liaisons IpSec) ? 
Que dois-je faire sur mes machines OS X?
Est-ce qu'une liaison SSH entre deux machines m'empêche d'utiliser internet normalement ?
Comment communiquent OS 9 et Tiger à distance ?
Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils, liens, etc.


----------



## Zeusviper (7 Avril 2006)

Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,


Salut!




			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé plein de trucs intéressant sur les tunnels SSH mais j'y comprend rien.
> Voilà, j'ai un serveur de fichiers au bureau sur un vieux Power PC sous Mac OS 9. C'est lui qui gère ma base Ciel utilisée en interne au siège.
> Dans un autre batiment, je vais avoir deux à trois machines sous OS 9 et OS X.
> Je voudrais pouvoir continuer à travailler à distance de la même manière que si j'étais au siège.
> ...


Par travailler à distance, tu veux dire quoi? obtenir une session sur ton serveur? lancer les applis dispo sur le serveur (et les utiliser?) ? récupérer simplement un fichier de travail ? en faire uen copie locale et travailler dessus ou le garder sur le serveur et travailler directement dessus?
Quand tu dis travailler au siège, c'est travailler sur le serveur de fichiers directement ou sur une machine connectée à celui ci??

Pour le controle à distance, il faut te tourner du coté d'ARD (Apple Remote Desktop).
Pour simplement du partage de fichiers, aucun besoin de SSH, surtout si tu restes dans ton réseau d'entreprise, sans passer par le net ou autres.




			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Donc, je me suis dit 't'as qu'a faire une liaison par internet via un tunnel SSH'. Si j'ai bien compris, un tunnel est une sorte de tunnel VPN pour Mac (eh oui, je viens d'un autre monde).


Oui à peu près.. mais le ssh est présent sur ttes plateformes. (de meme que VPN d'ailleurs qui ne signifie que Virtual Protocol Network! donc ne vient pas de windows!!) le tunnel ssh est une sorte de VPN en gros. La majorité des VPN sont basées sur ssh. Ils apportent diverses options en plus c tt.

Infos diverses sur tunnel ssh sous mac : 
http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=oreilly_ssh1&p=1
pour en créer un facilement : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10128
http://matrix.samizdat.net/crypto/secure_shell/tunnel-LF.html




			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Entre les deux batiments, il y a une freebox et un routeur Linksys de chaque côté.
> 
> Seulement, j'y connais rien. Les infos que j'ai récupéré sont passionnantes mais elles donnent plutôt des trucs pour améliorer des réseaux déjà en place.
> Bref, comment on fait ?
> Que dois-je faire sur mon serveur OS 9 ?


pour autoriqer une connection sshil va falloir installer un serveur ssh! bon courage!! (si c possible!?)



			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Que dois-je faire sur mon routeur (ouvrir le port 8080 si j'ai bien compris et auoriser les liaisons IpSec) ?
> Que dois-je faire sur mes machines OS X?


Lancer le tunnel ssh qui va reidriger adresse et port vers une autre.



			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'une liaison SSH entre deux machines m'empêche d'utiliser internet normalement ?


NON!!! heureusement que non!



			
				Ponchan a dit:
			
		

> Comment communiquent OS 9 et Tiger à distance ?


aucune idée dsl..

En esperant t'avoir un peu aidé!!
++


----------



## Ponchan (10 Avril 2006)

Décidément, je suis comblé en réponses.



			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> Par travailler à distance, tu veux dire quoi? obtenir une session sur ton serveur? lancer les applis dispo sur le serveur (et les utiliser?) ? récupérer simplement un fichier de travail ? en faire uen copie locale et travailler dessus ou le garder sur le serveur et travailler directement dessus?
> Quand tu dis travailler au siège, c'est travailler sur le serveur de fichiers directement ou sur une machine connectée à celui ci??
> ++


Je voudrais travailler directement sur la base du serveur. Mon ordinateur distant B utilise une base qui est hébergée par mon serveur A. B est sous mac OSX et A sous mac OS 9 (dire que j'ai quitté Apple avec le système 7, que je le retrouve avec Tiger et qu'au bureau ils sont encore au 9).





			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> Pour le controle à distance, il faut te tourner du coté d'ARD (Apple Remote Desktop).
> Pour simplement du partage de fichiers, aucun besoin de SSH, surtout si tu restes dans ton réseau d'entreprise, sans passer par le net ou autres.
> ++


Oui, j'ai jeté un oeuil sur ARD, ça a l'air bien, bien mieux que Chicken qui est déjà pas mal, mais je n'en ai pas besoin pour le moment (ça va venir)



			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> Infos diverses sur tunnel ssh sous mac :
> http://www.projectomega.org/article.php?lg=fr&php=oreilly_ssh1&p=1
> pour en créer un facilement : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/10128
> http://matrix.samizdat.net/crypto/secure_shell/tunnel-LF.html
> ++


Merci pour les liens



			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> pour autoriqer une connection sshil va falloir installer un serveur ssh! bon courage!! (si c possible!?)
> ++




Mouais, c'est pas gagné cette histoire.



			
				Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> En esperant t'avoir un peu aidé!!
> ++


Oui, oui, merci beaucoup !


Et merci à tous, je ne voudrais pas faire de jaloux...


----------

